# The hound is limping



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The MHF Hound from hell is limping

He allows no one near his feet ever, full stop 

Not even me

When I tried to check it he bit me, not enough to break the skin but enough to bruise my hand 

Those jaws are lethal, he was very apologetic and obviously it wasn't a bite in his estimation of a bite when he could have cut clean through my hand 

We need to take him to the vet but struggling with an 8 +stone dog even muzzled is worrying 

Meanwhile I give him one ibroprofin twice a day

We used that with his fell walking predessesor who overran on the Lakeland fells doing ten miles to everyone of ours, and we did plenty

He's a big loose limbed bad tempered dog

Until he's a gentle giant with family and friends

Unfortunately the vet doesn't classify as a friend 

I can't see a reason for his limp

Will take him soon if it doesn't clear

Although heaven help the vet 

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Hope it improves, give him a big juicy bone from us 

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Dew claw been pulled back? Bob gets that when he digs in puddles (excessively). Not always any evidence to see, but like Shadow he guards it well, although not to the extent of even a friendly nip....

I hope he improves rapidly and that you can retain all the useful parts of your anatomy, like fingers, toes nose etc........


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe a shot of sherry or brandy in his milk might make him 'happy'.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

Milk is not recommended for dogs

Do keep up

Although a little goats milk now and again is ok

No this is a hellish hound

Can't even be ill without causing problems

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps
I skipped the milk

Went straight for a double brandy

He looks better

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> Ps
> I skipped the milk
> 
> Went straight for a double brandy
> ...


Was that you, or the hound? :wink2:

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

**** was I ment to give it to the hound?

Sandra:grin2:i


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about my Fav dog limping. Give him a hug from me. Good luck with the vets! Or is it good luck to the vet?

hope its sorted quickly.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandra, Ibuprofen is not suitable for dogs. It gives them stomach ulcers. The odd one, such as already given, probably won't hurt but not for regular use. Yes, we used to use them, but I have watched the results of regular use and it is not good.


Warn the vet's that you are coming. Tell them how big he is and how much he hates them. They will then be prepared with strong nurses, sedatives (if necessary) and plenty of time! Rest assured that he is not the only dog that hates the vet's and they are well practised in coping with them. You might like to take a strong grandchild or two to help you get him out of the car too.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just remembered this little story.


We took on a feral cat. A big ginger monster. He lived his life on the back bedroom windowsill with the odd, frantic, rush to the garden before he came flying back to "his" windowsill. No one could touch him.


One day I saw blood splodges and followed them to the back bedroom. There he sat with blood all over the windowsill. My heart sank! How on earth was I ever going to get him in a cat carrier let alone get him examined by a vet. Well, I managed the former without me losing my hand. Lots of previous practice with recalcitrant patients helped here. Then a strange thing . I gave the vet fair warning so he had staff and equipment available but that cat came out of that basket like a little lamb. He allowed the vet to look at his foot (!), it was a bad slice across the pad that could not be stitched - just DAILY DRESSINGS.


That cat, who had never been handled, allowed me to clean and dress that foot every day for about two weeks. And he left the dressing alone!


I'd like to say he was tamed after that but I would be lying. He only ever appeared to interact with us once after his foot healed. That was when a cat hating visitor arrived. They were reassured that, although, we had a cat, they would never see him. Cue the said cat to come creeping downstairs and appear in the sitting room to peer at the terrified visitor!


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Pom was limping the other week and it turned out she had a split nail - typical girl! It was a vertical split right up into the nail bed and was obviously healing, then catching, then healing, then catching, so we had a couple of month of this. As it grew it got better.

A friend's dog went lame and it turned out it was a corn. It looked tiny, but was enough to stop him in his tracks and he's a greyhound, but I think they often get corns.

Good luck at the vets. My girls both love the vets as they see it as a place for treats.

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He doesn't mind the vets Pat, well he tolerates them 

Just allows no one near his feet

He goes to be bathed and trimmed regularly at the groomers, comes back all neat and trimmed with feet like a Yeti, huge hairy sponges !

I'll see how he goes over the weekend if still limping I'll book him in on Monday 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a feral cat in Israel 

Well we had several

Shalom we picked up in the Old City, a painfully skinny kitten desperately trying to scrape up a bit of toffee trodden into the road

A ginger Tom he never forgot his roots , allowed no one near him , but would come and sit on my lap when he wanted too

One day sat on my lap he suddenly bit right through my hand 

Eventually fully grown and several years old he left us as the wild called 

Every evening he returned to the bottom of the garden and called for me

I went to talk to him and offer him food , he was always so pleased to see me ,but he wouldn't come back 

One day he stopped calling me 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think it's anything in his foot 

Or he would be chewing at it 

He ignores it entirely

Just limps

He could have pulled a muscle 

Sandra


----------

